# Poor Mr. Squiggles :(



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

It's with a heavy heart that I write in this section of the forum. I found out while I was at work that Mr. Squiggles lost his battle with Dropsy. 

He came down with it out of the blue about a month ago.. his battle was touch and go but I really expected him to get better.. 

When I first brought Mr. Squiggles home in October he was a pale, shy little crown tail... as the days went on he grew in size and vibrance. He never failed to bring a smile to my face when he would swim around like he owned the entire room. I had never had a fish flare as much as this little guy. I always enjoyed fish keeping, but this fish made me love it. I'd do anything to have him back. 

I hope he knew on some level that I really loved him, and did everything in my power to help him. 

Even at the end his little eyes would always be looking towards me.. 

When I first got him:



Puppy dog eyes


His angry face


He was my little stunner.



 I love you Mr. Squiggles.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh god Rachelle... I'm so, so, so sorry... F*** dropsy... Seriously... -hugs super tight- He can party with Cass now under the Rainbow Bridge. And you have the fabulous Sir Bacon to keep you company. <3 Message me any time if you want to talk. <3


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

SIP bud


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I'm so sorry, Rachelle. You did such an amazing job nursing him. Life isn't being very fair to you and your fishies right now.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss , is heart braking. You did you best trying to help him and he felt your love. I hope your other bettas doing well.


----------

